# Suche Demon Souls [Ps3 - Asian Version]



## Wildchild666 (4. August 2009)

Jo, wie der Threadtitel schon sagt, suche ich das Spiel 

Vielleicht hat das ja jemand und ist total gefrustet vom wohl sehr hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Ich würde es gerne abnehmen


----------

